# help interpreting these lab results



## nicolita02 (Jan 4, 2011)

Hello-
A little back ground on me is that I am just starting to try and get pregnant with my second child. It took 2 years the first time as I had several chemical and early miscarriages. Fast forward and I suspected last year that I was going hypothyroid ( I am a vet so know the signs) but all tests were "normal". I finally went to an endocrinologist and got the whole thing run....
Free T4 1.2 (0.82-1.77)
TSH 2.150 (0.450-4.5)
Thyroid peroxidase AB 319 (0-34)
Antithyroglobulin AB 158 (0-40)
Triiodothryonine free serum 3.2 (2.0-4.4)

Can someone please tell me what I should do if I am trying? Do I need to see a reproendocrinologist?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

nicolita02 said:


> Hello-
> A little back ground on me is that I am just starting to try and get pregnant with my second child. It took 2 years the first time as I had several chemical and early miscarriages. Fast forward and I suspected last year that I was going hypothyroid ( I am a vet so know the signs) but all tests were "normal". I finally went to an endocrinologist and got the whole thing run....
> Free T4 1.2 (0.82-1.77)
> TSH 2.150 (0.450-4.5)
> ...


Hi there!! I have told so many folks over the years that veterinarians kick butt big-time when it comes to diagnostics. Your schooling and training is intense. Anyone who graduates from veterinary medicine has my utmost respect and highest regard.

That said.............

Most of us feel best w/TSH @ 1.0 or below. And to get pregnant, this is where is must be (or therabouts.)

Something is afoot as evidenced by the presence of the TPO (antimicrosomal Ab) and the TgAb. This means that you do have autoimmune something. I say something because TPO can be suggestive of a myriad of things and should encourage the doctor to dig deeper by running more specific tests.

Not liking it that your TgAb is that high.

Here is some info on that................negative test is normal.

http://www.mdlinx.com/endocrinology...963/?news_id=811&newsdt=092010&subspec_id=419

http://www.thyca.org/thyroglobulin.htm

For the above reasons; I humbly suggest/urge radioacative uptake scan (RAIU.)

http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/003557.htm

You will be interested in this about TPO and TgAb.

http://www.labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroid_antibodies/test.html

I did mean to say also that I think your FREES are too low. It is better for most of us to have them above the mid-range. Like 1/2 way between mid-range and the top of the range.

Welcome


----------



## nicolita02 (Jan 4, 2011)

Thanks So much. I need to read and need my daughter occupied to do it. I really appreciate the response. I thought that number was super high too!

What specific tests? Should I seek out another endocrinologist?
Thanks again
Nicole


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

nicolita02 said:


> Thanks So much. I need to read and need my daughter occupied to do it. I really appreciate the response. I thought that number was super high too!
> 
> What specific tests? Should I seek out another endocrinologist?
> Thanks again
> Nicole


Hi, Nicole!! Young mother's are busy so I hope you find some quiet time to concentrate on reading.

Given the circumstances, I think you should have RAIU (radioactive uptake scan) to look for nodules and other irregularities.

Firstly, talk to your current endo and express your concerns. Then if there is no response to do further testing, yes................I would seek out another and it does not necessarily have to be an endo.

If nodules are present, FNA (fine needle aspiration) might also be warranted.

There are some lab tests here that would be helpful that you did not have.

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/unders...s/thyroid.html


----------

